# Introducing myself and my story.



## Stephanie91 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello, I joined this site as a way of talking to people who have got the same illnesses as me. As a way of understanding that it's not just me who has these illnesses, others do too - So I don't feel alone with this. I was first diagnosed with IBS two and a half years ago, I was a healthy size 16 and living a happy life. Now, I am a size 8 and not a happy person. Battling with weight issues and also being diagnosed a year and a half ago with M.E (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) this was bad enough in itself, but a few months ago I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia - another knock for me. I am only 19 years old and I just feel I am the only person suffering with this, even though so many people do - you feel all alone. I have tried support groups sent by the Doctor, for stress - although nothing has worked. I've tried alot of medication for the IBS, nothing seems to work with that either. It either makes it ten times worse, or it makes me constipated! I have had to now give up Full time education I was in since January 2011 - and now I just feel horrible and worthless. It doesnt help when people think of you as "lazy" when people don't know about your illness. I have been told that IBS is all "in the mind" and Fibro you just need to "get on with it". I have been on various sites to help with my Fibro and I have been on some very good sites, just havent come across any for IBS - untill now of course. Shall look forward to chatting with you all. Stephanie.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Steph, I think the underlying cause of your IBS and FM is a condition called Tension Myositis Syndrome (TMS).You should get on the TMS forum and announce your need for help.You might also get some value from watching this video:http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6660313127569317147#


----------

